
Trying to Translate Chinese Poetry - lermontov
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/good-way-translate-chinese-poetry/
======
kev6168
When reading translated poems for enjoyment, not for language studying, I make
an effort to regard them as _original_ creations in the second language to
avoid being distracted by nitpicking translation issues.

------
obj-g
"The original is unfaithful to the translation." \--Jorge Luis Borges

------
contingencies
I am a member of an informal dilettante multilingual poetry group here in
China and have been asked to translate quite a few Chinese poems and even
write some myself, as well as to read translated poems at performances. I feel
this article doesn't really raise many interesting points, rather it glosses
over the broadly accepted realities and imperfections of the translation of
any subject, not just poetry.

